# 2009 Christmas song thread



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

Just thought this would be fun for those who enjoy Christmas music. I'll start with one that isn't specifically just Christmas but is loosely associated with Christmas.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXiTIsB_ADQ[/ame]


----------



## del (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBPcoI4OE9Y[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P37xPiRz1sg[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vrd9p47MPHg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPBS7dVrE1U[/ame]


----------



## del (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z88c0lnvBU[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st0M9GbcjSw[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4G_qTwgzmk[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 1, 2009)

How about "Walking round in womens underwear" ?


----------



## del (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUCbZhIfQbA[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 1, 2009)

Lennon...Bleh!


----------



## hjmick (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjaPXihbORk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

uscitizen said:


> How about "Walking round in womens underwear" ?



I was just looking for that one.  


Found this one instead ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgFIZOkIC9o[/ame]


----------



## del (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjaPXihbORk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkAhmH40kiM[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alIcwofkrS8[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grwP8QvI1jY[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 1, 2009)

lOL, pretty Good


----------



## California Girl (Dec 1, 2009)

John Lennon - what an ass.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 1, 2009)

I also like "Chipmunks roasting on an open fire".


----------



## Oddball (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZyJCV_dyug[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 1, 2009)

California Girl said:


> John Lennon - what an ass.


Yep and the rest of the Beatles and Elvis too.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 1, 2009)

Like you all didn't know I'd post this one.  Look at Lake, he's such a puppy!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqOfXumI18A[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ElLtgZXX30[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am4deQh8gXo[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3ppEIblUqQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd8siI1x5g8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGirb_wgkcw[/ame]

As you can see, I take a less traditional approach to my Christmas music. May as well, I figure. The only reason an old agnostic like myself celebrates the holiday is for the wife and kids, they love. Especially the wife.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNGC378EmFM[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Dec 1, 2009)

An oldie but goodie classic, from an old school kids show in Minneapolis:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBLxfvACQhE[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 1, 2009)

Best. Version._ EVER_.  Dean Martin . . . swoon.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crFQpOCDfEc[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 1, 2009)

This song is great; love the light show. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyEztz6nY9Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Best. Version._ EVER_.  Dean Martin . . . swoon.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crFQpOCDfEc



I have that as a ringtone.  Nobody does it like Deano.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V7B5N6NaRA[/ame]

Achmed, the dead terrorist sings 'Jingle Bombs'. 

LOL.


----------



## del (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_TTUBJxtok[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 1, 2009)

Love this version of Carol of the Bells (too short though).  A cappella-- my fav.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVgCOgtklew[/ame]


----------



## California Girl (Dec 1, 2009)

I love those Straight No Chaser dudes. They funny guys!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 1, 2009)

California Girl said:


> I love those Straight No Chaser dudes. They funny guys!



They ding dong quite well!


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_D1AzlQUvw[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 1, 2009)

Roomy, Boots, Colin, and T-Bob singing a traditional English Christmas Carol...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWMTF5fLA6o[/ame]


----------



## del (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6_nJ11BgTE[/ame]


----------



## California Girl (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fe11OlMiz8[/ame]

The 12 days of Christmas - and Africa by Toto and stuff - these guys are so funny!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 1, 2009)

This is a beautiful version of_ Ave Maria_.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQVz6vuNq7s[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 1, 2009)

del said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6_nJ11BgTE



I love the Hallelujah chorus.  I sang this my senior year in h.s. for the Christmas concert.  I was stoned.  lol


----------



## del (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skCADm40EBE[/ame]


----------



## California Girl (Dec 1, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Roomy, Boots, Colin, and T-Bob singing a traditional English Christmas Carol...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWMTF5fLA6o



Roomy, Boots, Colin and T-Bob are Australian?

Shit, I thought they were Brits!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 1, 2009)

California Girl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fe11OlMiz8
> 
> The 12 days of Christmas - and Africa by Toto and stuff - these guys are so funny!



OMG, this was great.  I love these guys!


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FslfJr13s3s[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ycWObpi73Y[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKwOByDgW3I[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlfGNZTOozs[/ame]


----------



## del (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jlf---13Q0g[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThYX967mONQ[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVyCJlPiHFg"]Chanticleer - Ave Maria[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ccTnKZWKQw[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 1, 2009)

This is from the early 80s, has all the original MTV VJs in it, with Billy Squire singing..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZMOWZXRoCI[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 1, 2009)

This is another fav of mine from the old days, the waitresses 'Christmas Wrapping'

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUOxmXPo69w[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 1, 2009)

Good spiritual Christmas song

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAj_9E72lx0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtvrKTgo46s[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9jlMGguAuk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUyuGFoiWJ0[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 1, 2009)

And a song from the best Christmas show eva.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUgMaL89Lqc[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMtuVP8Mj4o[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 1, 2009)

Listening to this is a guaranteed stress reliever:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn5ken3RJBo[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 1, 2009)

Nothing beats Der Bingle at Xmas time.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vPfOjAw5Z0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cubgWvBfs24[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 1, 2009)

Another from 'Rudolph' this one sung by Burl Ives.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMlqn_Hjyi8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Another from 'Rudolph' this one sung by Burl Ives.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMlqn_Hjyi8



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr9WjnsV6BA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Pu-bVrndgY[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AC3sZB-v7Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_VhHqK6yoQ[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 1, 2009)

Not QUITE Christmas but...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuPDm5fYFT8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJOe3CXE-mA[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 1, 2009)

More Bingle, this time with Rosemary Clooney

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-8aoDoTXrU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhc2DSsDhG0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPJu_N0ddeQ[/ame]


----------



## Colin (Dec 1, 2009)

I know who this is, but I ain't saying a word! 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU__g5gELIA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smzFAtyABE0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQXMT_QhguI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3354flS1KJs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWuKimtUEas[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwKI82CTp2o[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzB8G38WObk[/ame]


----------



## Colin (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsDMN9NVGSI&feature=PlayList&p=FDFAC8AD1FB69E80&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=29[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 1, 2009)

Cool Pretenders Christmas song.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWjVCyNWs1o[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1FAbCzshoc[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgUlRYuGwKg[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpM45IJJdUk[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUyuGFoiWJ0[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra6val6Vsjw[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1VkMBi9vvw[/ame] much better than mariah, leann, or miley


----------



## Valerie (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N12XpzlMDfk[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kbb3skLR0Bo[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bsvh_4llMaY[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUELu8o5KJg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Vel (Dec 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjopqWOCTWs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 2, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> This song is great; love the light show.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyEztz6nY9Q


 

That is great, this one is better IMO

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szLmAPW39uE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 2, 2009)

The reason for the season

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFPHIK9ann8[/ame]


----------



## editec (Dec 2, 2009)

Hard to argue with Lena Horne and Count Basie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU3cEfx91jI[/ame]


----------



## editec (Dec 2, 2009)

froggy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kbb3skLR0Bo


 
_Man!_ you must be older than mud, Froggy.

I invented mud, ya' know. 

I did it to give little girls something to make pies with.

FYI, the recipe is dirt and water.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGdrMOttV_s[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2009)

Open mouth, insert gun barrel ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd6xMUWZpwA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phNSBlFq_JA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odw_-Wg2Ndc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvuTHCLB3o0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNsvE33pRSw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elOfpRJ_Jak[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hon0Jxea0s[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiyA_vpd-2k[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn3Z04MEPGw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EsMZ1w6nrU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh3pFC65CnE[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 2, 2009)

Still the best light show vid.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmgf60CI_ks&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmgf60CI_ks&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 2, 2009)

We had to lear to sing this once for a Christmas show when i was in school.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnHksDFHTQI[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpyjEpuigpc[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZhoF9Isf0o[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRFIePY6LWs[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1NYT768yls&feature=PlayList&p=FC9827FBF95F2F03&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 2, 2009)

a little Christmas Cheer With Rodney Carrington.........

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDeFQh3kocs[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 2, 2009)

[youtube]gEcCGN7diwU[/youtube]



[youtube]1eLDvM7eSq0[/youtube]​


----------



## Shadow (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOl_T_T4YgE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SCjDKvRvBI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx0C5ZDi1rs[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llxSoKLG-i4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45wmyMgyZuY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alIcwofkrS8[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvlr2FgD2cQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 2, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/slTYj2h6OfY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/slTYj2h6OfY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/js7kou6ghtY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/js7kou6ghtY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


Jon does awesome Christmas songs!


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 2, 2009)

I miss the big guy...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI7Hi147-Xg[/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA8UHeoYHQM[/ame]

Talk about having a Merry Christmas. 

I'd never ask Santa for another thing ever.


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT-6yjT4oFo[/ame]


----------



## California Girl (Dec 3, 2009)

My brothers and I do our version of this at Christmas - on the occasions when we are all home together. Won't be this year.... God willing for 2010. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev94MQ9KQUs[/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Dec 3, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcXSm51UI5M[/ame]

Walking in a Winter Wonderland indeed, 65 degrees here today.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaYbdHfTEdQ[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 3, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ99aYNa3II[/ame]

and
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSynDh_K0EE[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 3, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zei4hJFnQGA[/ame]


----------



## Huh? (Dec 3, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUELu8o5KJg[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 4, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb-Mce9VpmY[/ame]


----------



## Huh? (Dec 6, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlTdlvjs3uk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 6, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eLDvM7eSq0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 6, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tNbsQ8eDbA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 6, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQWXfHzOKUU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 6, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45wmyMgyZuY[/ame]


----------



## Huh? (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's another version, awesome as well...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JYrOMK1aDA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 6, 2009)

My very favorite Christmas video

The wonder of a child's heart 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alIcwofkrS8[/ame]


----------



## Huh? (Dec 6, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> My very favorite Christmas video
> 
> The wonder of a child's heart
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alIcwofkrS8



*WOW...just totally WOW*


----------



## froggy (Dec 6, 2009)

This is how my grandmother would sometimes sing silent night [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUb8ySdERKs[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 6, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCFCeJTEzNU"]Silent Monks[/ame]


Cute...


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 6, 2009)

I once drove a girlfriend insane by singing this stupid elf song all day.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQI8WRWGhWU&feature=rec-r2-2r-6-HM[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 6, 2009)

Shubert's Ava Maria, one of the more moving tunes for the season.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQVz6vuNq7s[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 6, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Silent Monks
> 
> 
> Cute...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 6, 2009)

Eve said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ycWObpi73Y



One of my favorites too!!!


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 6, 2009)

Amazing group...

I've seen them live and they are truly awesome...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYyeflyMAqI"]Raleigh Ringers - Wizards in Winter[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 6, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad7KU9bCTAM[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 6, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYTnzNeTWmE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 6, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzEbY2IJSHE[/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Dec 6, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLMK755Qiv4[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gy3jfCfthw[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51Hy97GNQxI[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 7, 2009)

Oooo  sexy Christmas music on many levels..  Jon, come to mama,  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slTYj2h6OfY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY-EL56ArUc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsrgFaRQ6h0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cswzeH93nM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-zF67HbDRo[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 7, 2009)

I bought a Manheim Steamroller this year.  This is one of my favs off of it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEAOySV2aBg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> I bought a Manheim Steamroller this year.  This is one of my favs off of it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEAOySV2aBg



Yup. That's a good one.

Their most recent CD is pretty good - came out a year or two ago, I think.  Kinda got hooked on TSO and MS went by the wayside somewhat for me.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 7, 2009)

Eve said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a Manheim Steamroller this year.  This is one of my favs off of it.
> ...



It's the 25th anniversary one with 2 discs.  You and I are different personality types.  I'm a little bit country, you're a little bit rock 'n roll.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> It's the 25th anniversary one with 2 discs.  You and I are different personality types.  I'm a little bit country, you're a little bit rock 'n roll.



I grew up country, oldies and easy listening.  Not sure exactly what I am now.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBQGeKcOGPk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xE-XghNZ30[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUo6PGhhaI0[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 7, 2009)

Eve said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > It's the 25th anniversary one with 2 discs.  You and I are different personality types.  I'm a little bit country, you're a little bit rock 'n roll.
> ...



Oh ok.  There goes that theory.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yigNC-oDBow[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7RjyBSQwlQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU1sSkFfcVk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8h5zvcod98[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jEnTSQStGE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asq7TW4bRBU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PkUWkxGWj0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvjWrdt4jlY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV8x7H3DD8Y[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gGRfMtbWm4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9R9lztJaoA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtZR3lJobjw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPaGQEskSKM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g1TtJqHY_s[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mchzuy3UxhI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5IzxCvHers[/ame]


----------



## Huh? (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13SaSh_xW2M[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqxu8l1_pbE[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9frFggnz4P0[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 11, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LxeGQnQPeM[/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Dec 11, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihW56Xa3XGQ[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 12, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRiDr_I-mwI[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWtOXtFcwo8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 12, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yz7vL4I0Cg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPRrEbUqazY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9mo4yGvaIA[/ame]


----------



## Huh? (Dec 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb7LEzPlcAI[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odw_-Wg2Ndc[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djfgoGAEU4E[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUswqtovq6c[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHE0Jo82_34[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGyGNxHtvRk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6cfM7yQMwo[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzB8G38WObk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErsNaRTd82A[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW8wMMIVBFM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 20, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXuTBOXTEpg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 20, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4rSocVAD6c[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 20, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im1fViFXQ8M[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 20, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTq5dO9Nyms[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 20, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoDbrThDRDk[/ame]


----------



## del (Dec 20, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0InMwNDFDVw[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 20, 2009)

Merry F&*#ing Christmas - Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 20, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGukVErPqwM[/ame]


----------



## midcan5 (Dec 20, 2009)

Gotta love John Prine. 

"It was Christmas in prison
and the food was real good
we had turkey and pistols
carved out of wood
and I dream of her always
even when I don't dream
her name's on my tongue
and her blood's in my stream."

Wait awhile eternity
old mother nature's got nothing on me
come to me
run to me
come to me, now
we're rolling
my sweetheart
we're flowing
by God!"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1uIFs-pNdc[/ame]

Another nice version:
space added to save space

h ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53agtl-Al2s


----------



## Valerie (Dec 20, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jEnTSQStGE[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 20, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb2YSAVHmIE&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Dis (Dec 20, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alIcwofkrS8[/ame]

The.
Best.
Christmas.
Song.
EVER.


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 20, 2009)

Dis said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alIcwofkrS8
> 
> The.
> Best.
> ...


 

Oh yes it is, in fact, every Christmas I make it my featured video on youtube


----------



## Dis (Dec 20, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alIcwofkrS8
> ...



I just saw them last Sunday.. 10th row center.  W00h00!


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 20, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cP26ndrmtg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 21, 2009)

Dis said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alIcwofkrS8
> 
> The.
> Best.
> ...


 
youtube removed that video


----------



## Shadow (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_D1AzlQUvw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYd_dMTUlJU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksWQfk3VvBQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O13cb5mtbMA[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjimSj2AvFA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDUFTqrpN28[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y4Te5Sv5oA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_Th5UJivoE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfEDlJzX5aQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Amx1u_DE8cI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO851xeYslI[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 22, 2009)

Merry Christmas all

[youtube]cubgWvBfs24[/youtube]


[youtube]uM2zgTRnN00[/youtube]


[youtube]R4ULIJtGSmQ[/youtube]


[youtube]T4uP32mnAjY[/youtube]​


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZHyb5-w6Z0[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad7KU9bCTAM[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsvY8PbhZi0[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylSQ3i-AxQA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCIfIGmNyAc[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_atwmsFhldc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFPHIK9ann8[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Dec 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0inp9eRMovM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 23, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcCNQhUCfN4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 23, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKj92352UAE[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Dec 23, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zMhSjDqvRs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 23, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2ulYpoNXC0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 23, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnRNP0Qipws[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 23, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXhKuQDSkNU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 23, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvoENyE_T40[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 23, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlGHmSFv7_Y[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 23, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikOWQ9YIb-A[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 23, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdxY3_h0xao[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 24, 2009)

[youtube]dYFMVfAbbgU[/youtube]​


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 24, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT2z8Qk0kNY[/ame]


----------



## Huh? (Dec 24, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4Fx6TSkCpk[/ame]


----------



## Huh? (Dec 24, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzkrVSDTfic[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 24, 2009)

[youtube]5_P6yU_ymFM[/youtube]​


----------



## Huh? (Dec 24, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOXVEcXftj4[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Dec 24, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8ks9Kkkgj8[/ame]


----------

